# No escape as Old Sailor hand delivers bomb!



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

:tuIt is fitting that this my 100th post...
Sailchaser and I ventured to London for RH Newfie's herf.

As I sat making pleasant conversation, I was approached by a gentleman with a smile on his face, a twinkle in his eye, a box in one hand and a camera in the other.........there was no escape!! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif

I was being bombed by Old Sailor!

Fortunately, no innocent bystanders were harmed.....and thanks to Buzzman, we discovered that butter tarts have amazing healing powers.

This bomb came with a warning to Newbies!










A closer view of some intriguing ammunition:



















Thanks, Old Sailor :tu Good to see you again too!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice, in person bombs are cool :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great hit, Old Sailor!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great hit on Kath Dave
Now she's got enough sticks Thanks to you and other Great Gorllias that
Kath is now looking at Humi's










Nice Job Old Sailor,
Class,Class,Class Act:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

HAHA!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hand delivered carnage!!! Very nice selection indeed!!!:tu


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Turtle mail delivered by the Sir of the herf:r:r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> Fortunately, no innocent bystanders were harmed.....and thanks to Buzzman, we discovered that butter tarts have amazing healing powers.


I don't know my arm hair was singed.... Kat, you're very deserving of this bomb, great job sir!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have told you and told you he's a mean old bastage. Now he's pickin on a woman. What's next little kids? On second thought Vin's the one who bombs little kids.



Nice job you old fart!


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Thanks for the great hit on Kath Dave
> Now she's got enough sticks Thanks to you and other Great Gorllias that
> Kath is now looking at Humi's
> 
> ...


Not sure that's quite my taste sweetie!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad you like it Kat :ss:ss

As the letter says.....Newbis beware :mn:mn


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Great Bomb, Old Sailor! Would have liked to attend that Herf but real-life intervened 

Hope to meet you at a Detroit area herf in the near future!

Alley00p :ss


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice very nice,


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

He may be old but hes still sneaky :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> He may be old but hes still sneaky :r


I'm sure he is up to something


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Thanks for the great hit on Kath Dave
> Now she's got enough sticks Thanks to you and other Great Gorllias that
> Kath is now looking at Humi's
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world chris:r (lets not let them talk2each other) I cant afford it
WTG OldSailor
Enjoy the smokes Kate:ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice job Dave! Nothing like an in-person sneak attack!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I bow to old sailor....very impressive...

Glad to see Kat get hers.....:r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Love the up close and personal ones!!!! Way to go Old Sailor!!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Congrats on post #100!

*Hand delivered is such a great way to avoid collateral damage. 

Great Hit!​


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Kat's been getting popped left & right recently!

*NICE! :tu*


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Kat's been getting popped left & right recently!
> 
> *NICE! :tu*


I'm taking notes.....http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=evilgrin/evilgrin0025.gif


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sailkat said:


> I'm taking notes.....http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=evilgrin/evilgrin0025.gif


but u dont scare us......u are too nice


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job Sailor...You da man!


----------

